# banded cat shark



## aquaman83 (Feb 20, 2004)

Right now i have a 16" banded cat shark that I was given by a friend. I feed him sand eels, beefheart and squid cubes. I was just wondering if there was anything else that i should be feeding him or if thats okay.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

well your feeding him well already..you can also add krill,ghost shrimp and freshly chopeed squid..

btw--any pics?like to check him out...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Your diet sounds good, you can always try different things and the Pack listed several good choices..depending where you live also check out fresh fish markets for whole fish , I chop up a variety of ingredients and make "flat" packs to freeze for my babies....I just lay out each days baggies for feeding that way, I make about a month's worth of flat packs at a time..

I would like to point out that the sharks so commonly referred to as "cat" sharks are in fact Bamboo sharks, not cat sharks.

Family Hemiscylliidae - Bamboo Sharks

Genus Chiloscyllium

Chiloscyllium arabicum ARABIAN BAMBOOSHARK 
Chiloscyllium burmensis BURMESE BAMBOOSHARK 
Chiloscyllium dolganovi VIETNAMESE BAMBOOSHARK 
Chiloscyllium griseum GREY BAMBOOSHARK 
Chiloscyllium hasselti INDONESIAN BAMBOOSHARK 
Chiloscyllium indicum SLENDER BAMBOOSHARK 
Chiloscyllium plagiosum WHITESPOTTED BAMBOOSHARK 
Chiloscyllium punctatum BROWN BANDED BAMBOOSHARK

Family Scyliorhinidae - Cat Sharks

Genus Schroederichthys

Schroederichthys bivius NARROW-MOUTHED CATSHARK 
Schroederichthys chilensis RED-SPOTTED CATSHARK 
Schroederichthys maculatus NARROWTAIL CATSHARK 
Schroederichthys saurisqualus LIZARD CATSHARK 
Schroederichthys tenuis SLENDER CATSHARK

Genus Atelomycterus

Atelomycterus fasciatus BANDED CATSHARK 
Atelomycterus maclayi AUSTRALIAN MARBLED CATSHARK 
Atelomycterus marmoratus CORAL CATSHARK 
Atelomycterus sp. A WHITE-SPOTTED SAND CATSHARK

Genus Aulohalaelurus

Aulohalaelurus kanakorum NEW CALEDONIA CATSHARK 
Aulohalaelurus labiosus AUSTRALIAN BLACK-SPOTTED CATSHARK


----------



## blu liquid (Mar 4, 2004)

pix?!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

lets see a picture


----------

